# Lateral Transfer Opportunity (Full Time Academy Trained Police Officers)



## Gil

*Provincetown Police Department - Full Time Officer*

*The Provincetown Police Department is seeking qualified candidates for the position of full-time Police Officer. Successful candidates would be considered for anticipated vacancies happening in the next 60 days. These positions are non-civil service and successful candidates must be MPTC full-time academy certified in order to be considered. *

*Detailed information can be found on our website at: www.provincetown-ma.gov*

*The Town of Provincetown is located at the tip of Cape Cod (year-round population 3,100; summer, 60,000+). Please submit resume and cover letter along with copies of all certifications to Chief Jeff D. Jaran, 26 Shankpainter Road Provincetown, MA 02657 by Tuesday March 1st, 2011. *

*Salary range is $49,280 to $52,912 to start. *

*The Town of Provincetown offers a benefits package which includes 80% health insurance paid by the employer, 15 sick days per year, % night differential, 13 paid holidays, 3 Personal Days, 10 vacation days the first year, Uniforms, Protective Clothing and an educational incentive.*

*The Town of Provincetown, Massachusetts is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, creed, religion, sex, national origin, marital status, age, or sexual preference. *


----------

